# What is the single most painful injury you've had happen to you?



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2012)

Seeing as how I have injured myself yet again, jeez I get penetrated more than a porn star(double entendre intended), why not share a couple stories about not necessarily the most damaging injury you've had, but the most painful one you can remember?

Also bonus points if what you were doing was something stupid worthy of being in a jackass movie.





My most painful injury was the time I got my index finger smashed.  The injury itself was pretty painful, but only moderately bad.  The worst part was when they were working on my finger apparently I was immune to the medication they were giving me to dull the pain and nobody believed me.  I was thrashing about screaming my lungs out for them to give me something else and they just thought I was lying.  People talk like giving birth is the worst pain anyone can ever receive, hell no.  There is no words in the english dictionary for how much that hurt.

The whole thing went like this for about a somewhere about 30 minutes.  At least I hope it was only 30 minutes.
*slice*
"AAAAAHHHHHHH!"
*slice*
"AAAAAAAAHHHHH! GOD DAMNIT!"
*slice*
"AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!  YOU MOTHERFUCKING CUNTS!"
*slice*
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! *wimper* Just give me something already damnit."

Even though I was 13 at the time it took being strapped down and three full adults holding me down to keep me still.  By the end I was so worn out I couldn't scream or struggle.  I think that's why I have such a high tolerance for pain, after that anything in comparison pain wise is just a ouchie.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

I was also 13 when my accident happened.  Was riding my bike and fell off trying to do a trick and slammed my head into the curb.  I later awoke in the er terrified not knowing what happened with the most excruciating headache.  Turned out I had a hematoma the size of a golf ball right in the center of my brain.  Had I not been wearing a helmet I would have surely been killed or a vegetable.  Wear your helmets kids.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I was also 13 when my accident happened.  Was riding my bike and fell off trying to do a trick and slammed my head into the curb.  I later awoke in the er terrified not knowing what happened with the most excruciating headache.  Turned out I had a hematoma the size of a golf ball right in the center of my brain.  Had I not been wearing a helmet I would have surely been killed or a vegetable.  Wear your helmets kids.


I must have one thick ass skull if that's all it takes to get a hematoma.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing you met a curb with your knoggin as well


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 12, 2012)

I cut my foot wide open when I was 5 years old. Hurt like hell because it was on a piece of glass and it hit the bone.

Although when I was 16 years old. I smacked my head on the side of an i beam running wire into a house. Later that day I had a headache so bad, I couldn't see anything and had problems getting up. I still have the lump on my head to this day. I probably should have gone to the hospital.


----------



## badlands (Aug 12, 2012)

i was welding a big recovery eye onto the rear cross member on my landrover. the weld pool ran off and dropped down between my boot and my foot. Christ that fucking hurt. a long burn all the way down my ankle and right down to the ball of my foot before i manage to get my boot off. it had melted my sock to my foot as well, i couldn't walk on it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm guessing you met a curb with your knoggin as well


I think my skull and concrete are secretely lovers.


badlands said:


> i was welding a big recovery eye onto the rear  cross member on my landrover. the weld pool ran off and dropped down  between my boot and my foot. Christ that fucking hurt. a long burn all  the way down my ankle and right down to the ball of my foot before i  manage to get my boot off. it had melted my sock to my foot as well, i  couldn't walk on it for about 2 weeks.


Ugh, burn wound suck.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

badlands said:


> i was welding a big recovery eye onto the rear cross member on my landrover. the weld pool ran off and dropped down between my boot and my foot. Christ that fucking hurt. a long burn all the way down my ankle and right down to the ball of my foot before i manage to get my boot off. it had melted my sock to my foot as well, i couldn't walk on it for about 2 weeks.


Ouch man.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 12, 2012)

badlands said:


> i was welding a big recovery eye onto the rear cross member on my landrover. the weld pool ran off and dropped down between my boot and my foot. Christ that fucking hurt. a long burn all the way down my ankle and right down to the ball of my foot before i manage to get my boot off. it had melted my sock to my foot as well, i couldn't walk on it for about 2 weeks.



Dear god! that sounds like that had to suck.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 12, 2012)

I sprained my ankle while jumping on my trampoline.  I landed on it wrong and I just heard this pop sound the kind of (pop sound were you know nothing good can come of it) and collapsed.  I went into shock at that point I could tell I was in a lot of pain but I couldn't register it (it's a rather hard thing to describe).  No one was in my backyard and it was right after the sun set so no one could see me.  I called for help but it became pretty clear that no one could hear me either, so I had to crawl across my lawn to the porch. No one saw me until I made it up to the screen door and apparently I didn't look good because I scared the hell out of my mom. They got me to the emergency room but because I wasn't dieing I had to wait in the lobby.  It was then that shock wore off and I could feel all the pain.  I remember sitting there in the lobby (I think my mom went to go fill out paper work) shaking and trying to control my breathing because if I didn't I was pretty sure I'd pass out.  There was another guy in the lobby at the time he didn't look like he was sick so I think he was waiting for someone.  Apparently I made him feel really really uncomfortable because he was looking at me weird.  By the time they got me back there to see a doctor there was a bruise on the side of my ankle were I had sprained it that had swelled up to the size of an egg.  It took a long time to heal my summer kind of sucked that year.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I get penetrated more than a porn star(double entendre intended)



That's not how double entendres work.


Also, toothache from fucked-up wisdom teeth. I've head plenty of nice bloody injuries (cut my head open 3 (or 4?) times, falling off bikes and trees, etc), but perversely it's the one with no visible signs that caused the most pain. Most of the other injuries I laughed off or ignored, but that toothache brought tears to my eyes, like a rusty nail being hammered into my jaw. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

When I smashed my finger between the door.
I'm lucky I've never broken anything and I plan to keep it that way, though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2012)

Twisted ankle. Fucking Ford Windstar. Suprised I.....well I didn't exactly walk away, but I got away with just a twisted ankle. Could've been worse.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 12, 2012)

I've broken my left forearm and got my toe caught in a stationary bike before, it got caught in the metal wheel, but I can't really remember how bad those felt because I was young. Recently, 3 years ago I believe, I was doing pull ups on a detachable bar on my door and I didn't have it properly secured. I lifted myself up and lifted my knees up and down went me and the bar, it was around a 6 and a half foot drop, back first on the floor. The initial blow hurt like hell but what made it was worse the bar came down and hit me right in the mouth and busted my lip open. It's a toss up though between that and when I was wrestling with someone, he probably 20 to 30 pounds on me, and he tried to throw me down but instead he pressed his entire body weight right into my right knee. I'm pretty sure my knee popped out of socket and I nearly tore something in there, when I went to walk and my knee cap slipped and I fell. I couldn't walk right for around 2 weeks; probably should have gone to the doctor for both of those things...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

I fell off of a high ladder in a tall distentigrating room, into a pile of rubble, and then part of the ceiling collapsed onto me, and I broke both my feet, whilst stuck in a thick fog of dusty nasty smokey shit, slowly getting cancer. 

Fortunately, this meant that I didn't have to join my dad at work for weeks, and when I got home, it also happened to be the release day for Red Orchestra 2.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 12, 2012)

At first I thought it would be a tie, but I would say breaking my arm. Having hot grease on my arm, and the subsequent wiping away of skin by my panic reaction, did not hurt as much due to the heat.


----------



## Neoi (Aug 12, 2012)

well... I got sucker punched in the mouth by a bully in grade 9. The punch caused my two front teeth to get pushed inwards. They did not fall out they just got pushed inward and buried a bit into the roof of my mouth. I had to go to the dentist, the dentist pushed the teeth back into place with there fingers then injected a strong substance in between the tooth and the skull of my two front teeth  then put a bracer on my top set of teeth till it could heal properly. I also had deep cuts caused by my own teeth on the outside of my lip which turned white and made it painful to eat for a month.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure if this is the most painful injury of life, but it happened by doing something really stupid.  Almost two years ago, I was starting my master's program, and my department had a "cookie time" before our final class of the day because our staff is fun.  Well, I was on a sugar high and decided I could skip down the steps in the lecture hall.  These are very long steps, and i was trying to skip every other one but i hit the edge of the last step.  I felt a pop in my left ankle and right knee and immediately collapsed at the front of the room.  This was 5 minutes before the start of class so a lot of people saw it and just laughed.  I couldn't move and finally someone asked if I was alright and all I did was kind of grunt because it hurt so much.  A couple of my new classmates helped pick me up and took me to my seat.  They wanted to take me to hospital across the street, but I said I'd wait until after class because I am an idiot and didn't want to miss class.  Someone got me ice from one of the labs.

Class was terrible, after about 15-30 minutes I couldn't stop shaking.  After the two hour class, a friend picked me up and took my to a clinic.  The nurses immediately told me I had broken my ankle.  The doctor was shocked that my ankle wasn't broken.  So, I am still lucky to never have broken a bone.  However, two years later that ankle still hurts at times.  Oh well...


----------



## Anubite (Aug 12, 2012)

It's two for me, I was working on a new 40k chimera box kit with my Exacto and clippers, i stood up and kneed the snack table I was using and as i stood up the Exacto rolled off and straight into my chest, didn't notice until it was sticking out of me. I passed out and the pain was like fire for a few days and the aches from it didn't go away for 2 weeks.

The original worst injury I had was in 7th grade, a person from my class thought it would be a good return after me throwing a pencil at him for being a dick to kick me on my lower left side, right on the nerve. I limped on to the buss with a pain that felt like a hot knife every step. I got home and laid down crying from the pain. I couldn't move for 1 day and couldn't walk properly for a month. My left side of my neck had to be tilted slightly to keep me from getting shooting pains. Neck never was the same after that. It's been 5 years since that incident and my left ass cheek is numb some days. That's the true pain story.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 12, 2012)

The most painful thing to ever happen to me was childbirth with painkillers that did NOTHING. But as that was... well, technically it was an accident, but I don't think it counts.

So the other most painful thing... well, I was hit by a car when I was riding my bike to school, but I don't remember being in pain at all. I have degenerative disk disease, which hurts like a son of a bitch and renders me totally immobile, but it isn't an accident that caused it.

I guess it is things that happen to me at work then. I work with needles, pins, scissors, razor blades, etc and have stabbed, sliced, jabbed and even hammered my hands during the course of the work day. I think I make myself bleed on every shift. XD

There was also that time in 7th grade when I was in woodshop and we were making racecar thingies in groups and at the end of the project, we were to have a race down the hill and our grade depended on how well we placed. I had to run the thing to push it off and was bent double while running and then I slipped and my right hand scraped on the ground and my whole palm was this huge bloody mess. Had a giant scab for weeks. I am right handed. .. My group (made up of the only 4 girls in the class) totally won first place though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 12, 2012)

I got shot once. Its not like the movies where you fall all graceful like and sit there like clint eastwood you pretty much scream like a little bitch and cry and piss yourself.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 12, 2012)

I stabbed myself with a 1/4" chisel while carving a dovetail in shop class, right between my thumb and index finger. And when I got home that day, my dad made me carry three 80-pound bags of concrete mix from his truck to our shed >.<


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2012)

Probably the worst pain I've ever felt was internal, as lame as that sounds. Shitting oneself inside out is never fun. 

Another lame but suprisingly painful injury was caused by my sandals when I was on vacation. I think I was alergic to the material or something, because the band ate a hole through my skin, slowly tearing through layer by layer until my foot began to bleed. I couldn't take them off because as much as it hurt, it was even worse to walk home barefoot over the burning hot pavement... which I eventually did anyways. 

Also from that trip, we went diving and the harness gave me a similar rash all over my body. I then went and depressurized improperly, fucking up my eardrum. I spent a few hours that night curled up in the bath tub just clutching my ears and wondering if my skull would implode (it didn't.) 

An honorable mention goes to another time I was on vacation in a nice, sunny place, when I washed up on some volcanic rocks and had to walk home over a beach. There I discovered a wound on my foot that was over an inch deep and packed with sand, which my step father pulled out with tweezers... one grain at a time. 

Moral of the story: Fuck the tropics.


----------



## Percy (Aug 12, 2012)

I once landed on my arm after about a 5 or 6 foot fall, which nearly broke my elbow.

But otherwise, I've fairly successfully stayed away from serious injury all my life.


----------



## badlands (Aug 12, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> Dear god! that sounds like that had to suck.



moral of the story, always make sure the bottom of your jeans cover the top of your boots when welding. i'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2012)

badlands said:


> moral of the story, always make sure the bottom of your jeans cover the top of your boots when welding. i'll never make that mistake again.



I've welded in sneakers that I soon discovered had a mesh top. 

Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 12, 2012)

I have somewhat hyperflexible joints, so when I had laid oddly taking a nap years ago, both of my hips dislocated slowly, then ground back in when I woke up. It wasn't so much of the  in-and-out of place that'd hurt, it was the pinched nerves that sent a literally blinding pain up my spine and down my legs with every step I attempted to take. I was impatient for them to heal, so I tried to walk too early, and passed out cold from the pain. They still twinge every now and again. A few of my other joints have gone out before (elbow, shoulders, knees), but none were as painful as my hips. 

Second most painful event is a toss-up between shoulder dislocation for the first time (it slides in and out painlessly now), first few migraines, influenza, scoliosis, and a few particularly nasty Raynaud's attacks.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 12, 2012)

I was carrying a bunch of empty soup cans to the trash cans, they were those soup cans with the pull-tabs. I was carrying one of them with my finger hooked through the pulltab. Of course, as I drop the cans in the can (=P), the can I'm holding with my finger tilts and the seal slices into my finger. I didn't notice it at first, it just felt like something cold was touching my finger, then I looked down and saw fucking blood everywhere. 

It was more uncomfortable than painful.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 12, 2012)

Broken back.  Completely crushed first lumbar vertebra, to be annoyingly specific.  XD



...Oh, for the stupid bonus points, I was riding alone in a thunderstorm when my ponyboy gave me a particularly good buck.  Had to ride back to the barn with said broken spine and unsaddle the horse (50+ pounds worth of tack) and then drive home.  And then I didn't go to the ER for two or three days to get it checked out.  XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

Back pain is pretty bad, my mom has to get some kind of injections in her lower back every several months


----------



## Leyland (Aug 12, 2012)

Mine JUST happened to me 3 weeks ago. I was sitting on the edge of a chair doing backflies (lifting weights from your ankles, letting your arms flare out as you lift upward). It's something I'd done a lot of before, nothing new. All the sudden I heard this loud "pop" in my lower back, the 2nd lumbar I soon found out. I re-injured that part of my spine by straining it badly. I dropped the weights and couldn't move for a few seconds because of the shock I was in from how painful it was. 

I managed to roll myself onto my bed, flat on my back. Not only was the pain excruciating, but I was also swearing and out of breath...and anyone who's been injured while you're already out of breath knows how much that amplifies the discomfort. Anyway, I immediately went to the chiropractor and let him try to straighten me out. I couldn't walk for the rest of the day and had to ice my back and sleep with my legs elevated and my knees bent for a few nights. :'D


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, to recall one instance where I obtained two incredibly painful injuries was about 1 year ago. Me, and two more of my friends were just shopping around and having fun. When we had to cross the road, I forgot to take note that the Pedestrian Crossing light didn't turn green but was, in fact, the actual traffic light. So, 3 seconds after I blundered onto the road, my friends screamed out my name to alert to the speeding truck heading my way.

Only just after noticing it, I attempted to lunge out of the way of it. But only half-way. My left arm and leg were still outstretched, and the truck collided with both of them. Thankfully, the truck noticed me crossing the road about 2 seconds before I noticed him, so he had enough time to slow himself down before he hit me. The result?

One broken leg, one dislocated (and broken) arm and a slap across the cheek from my Mom.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2012)

Exploding my own lip with a punch from less than a foot. Don't ask.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2012)

Pulled a muscle in my neck.

Jesus fuck, I was screaming like a little girl. But I was twelve.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure if it counts as an injury, but the worst pain I've ever felt was during a bout of severe diabetic ketoacidosis. Basically my blood turned to acid and started eating my muscles. Also, non-stop projectile vomiting.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 12, 2012)

Some torn ligaments.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 12, 2012)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! *wimper* Just give me something already damnit."

This....I had a 108 fever when I was in junior high school. I was in the hospital for 2 weeks because they thought I was going to die, and so did I. I couldn't take any pain meds because they would of interfered with something else they were giving me. It was a hell I want to never experience again and I remember specifically I had black veins on my skin...like grid style all over me, I don't know what it was called the disease but it was bad..

Never again....I take care of myself anymore. At 25 I don't want to miss work because of something I could of prevented.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 12, 2012)

Kidney stones twice, one time i pissed it out.
THE OTHER TIME:
"Yeah we need to remove it"
"Gonna cut me open?"
"No no, we will insert a tube to pull it out"
"Insert it where?"
"Well, your urethra..."
"...."
"Do you want local anesthetics or full? Full might be danger------"
"FULL, I DONT WANT TO SEE YOU DOING THAT"
"But keep in mind----"
"NO"
Went to surgery et al, woke up.
Tube still in my penis 
Call nurse 
"Wtf is this"
"Oh standard procedure to let the insides heal, the tube needs to be there for 3 more days"
"Are you serious?"
"yes"
Everytime I moved I felt that fucking tube, was all the way in my bladder.

Splinter stuck in the muscles of my foot, doc didn't use painkillers and took 20 mins trying to pull it out.

Appendix
"Yeah drink 2 liters of this coloring fluid for the cat scan"
"Ok"
Arrive at cat scan
"Please undress and lay down on the scanner"
Doctor holds what appears to be an enema.
"Yeah we need to put more of that fluid in your behind"
"Oh god...but my ass already hurts"
Had to hold it in during the 20 mins of cat scan, cat scans get fucking hot as well.
Arrive at surgery room
"Hey are you "nuchter" aka did you drink or eat something?"
"Yes that coloring fluid it"
"Oh thats not..."
"Is there something wrong?"
"Don't worry"
Woke up, little pain due small incision surgery.
3 days later, I get to go.
They have to pull out the old dirt blood tube that is in my belly.
OUUUUUUUCH
Got stuck on "something".

Fuck i hate this hospital.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 12, 2012)

My most painful injury was actually a gym class accident. I slid into home while the catcher was sprinting to beat me to the base to tag me out. I took his knee to the very back end of my jaw on the left side. To my credit (as a 12 year old at the time) I did not cry. But I screamed. One last note of insanity before I was just immobilized by the pain. I had to be carried inside by by the gym teacher and carried home by my dad. Four years later, my jaw still catches and grinds from time to time, and I get headaches from it. And also, my head turns significantly farther to the right than to the left.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been fortunate not to suffer any real terrible injuries, but I've seen some pretty crazy stuff sent down from surgery.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2012)

I burnt part of my fingers on a stove.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 12, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> I have somewhat hyperflexible joints, so when I had laid oddly taking a nap years ago, both of my hips dislocated slowly, then ground back in when I woke up. It wasn't so much of the  in-and-out of place that'd hurt, it was the pinched nerves that sent a literally blinding pain up my spine and down my legs with every step I attempted to take. I was impatient for them to heal, so I tried to walk too early, and passed out cold from the pain. They still twinge every now and again. A few of my other joints have gone out before (elbow, shoulders, knees), but none were as painful as my hips.


This is the same shit I have to deal with. Have you ever heard of Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome? 


Other than that, my sheep have proven very proficient at ramming me in the head, specifically the jaw. 

Also sprayed strong iodine in my eye once. Oh man. Quick recovery but I'd rather not do that again.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 12, 2012)

A tie between the time my brother accidentally slammed me in the head with a metal baseball bat and the time I got road rash from my ass cheek to just above my knee and they had to pick the rocks out with pointy tweezers.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 13, 2012)

My adrenaline kicks in pretty quickly, so i've nearly died from being mauled, i've split my chin open on the ground, I've been stabbed in the face. But none of it really...hurt.  Honestly the most painful thing i've had happen was probably stepping on a reed and having that bury itself into my toe and hit the bone. Then having it taken out old-tyme-styled, by putting alcohol on it, given a rag to bite, and an unfair pair of oversized tweezers while  my grandfather was asking more people to hold me down as he dug around  my toe nonchalantly. Auuugghhhh


----------



## sunshyne (Aug 13, 2012)

I lost most of my left index finger when I was 21. A ring I was wearing got caught on a wood screw as I was jumping off of a lifeguard hut while on vacation. It actually hurt a lot less than you'd expect. I also ran over my foot with a lawn edger when I was 18 and chopped a little piece off of my toe (nothing like the finger though). And when I was 12 I got bitten by an Alaskan Malamute on the face, badly enough to need 80 stitches and two subsequent surgeries. 

Out of all those, the healing process for the dog bite was probably the worst pain. And ramming my finger nub into something also hurts like a BITCH - like, worse than when it got cut off.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 13, 2012)

Most painful injury would be having my finger slammed in the door and having the nail fall off. I didn't cry even though it hurt a lot, I think I was 11 or 12. However the worst pain I ever had was when something was wrong with my gallbladder. The first time I felt the pain I thought I was going to die, it just came on so suddenly. After the surgery it hurt a lot too, especially in my shoulder for some reason. I tried to take as little pain pills as I could because I didn't want to get hooked on them.


----------



## Zarry (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't remember when it was or what I was doing beforehand, but when I was little I was on my mother's bed, and a spring cut through the mattress and went into my knee.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 13, 2012)

A guy dropped me on a frozen root and it cut my knee open. Got a bad infection and I have a really ugly scar there now.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know if it counts as an injury, but I had a massive ovarian cyst rupture several years ago.  It hurt so much I couldn't get enough breath to scream.  Cue 3 a.m. trip to the emergency room and my first gyn exam.  Fun times, but at least I wasn't bleeding internally.


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

Dropped a frozen ham on my toe and busted it wide open. Had to get my toenail removed and some stitches. It still looks kinda funny.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn those frozen meats


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> Lets see I have tie: being shot, getting third degree burns on a good portion of my left side, and finally having a piece of rebar pierced my right thigh and chipped the bone.
> 
> Note: none of these were my fault, and ironically enough; they all happened roughly within the same area, though at different times. Last time being three years ago.


I know what getting burned worse than two-face from batman feels like, but what does getting shot feel like?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 14, 2012)

When I tried to climb a pointy fence and it broke. So I ended up impaling myself along with 2 deep gashes on my left arm from the broken metal.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 14, 2012)

I was using a hacksaw in a class in school, and it was stuck in the sheet metal I was cutting (it was mandatory for a project we were doing) so I tried forcing it, and the blade broke and thrown into my hand almost full force. I had to go to the nurse with the hacksaw still stuck in my hand, and I leaked a trail of blood all over the hallway.

The other one- someone broke a jar of salsa and threw it in the garbage. I was taking the garbage out. I got a gash running down the side of my leg. Blood everywhere, it felt like my leg was on fire, and it left a pretty groovy scar.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 14, 2012)

When I was 10 my muscles pulled back in my legs and I couldnt walk or even crawl. It was like this for two weeks, and no one knew why. People had to carry me, and even laying down hurt too much.

Yeah, worst days of my life.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 14, 2012)

When I was like, 6, my sister and I were messing about in the bathroom. She pushed me, I fell, bit part of my tongue off. I also had my toenail ripped off while jumping off a rock on onto my friend's back, bleeding alllllll over him. Yay..

Bonus, a kid in my class was riding his bike and hit a moving car (yes, he hit the car) and the windshield wiper went through his leg. I didn't expect any less, he is a complete idiot.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 14, 2012)

Mmh ... when I was working at a restaurant, I dropped a pan straight out of the oven on my arm and it melted into my skin. Since it killed the skin immediately, the burn itself didn't hurt, but pulling the pan off my arm really sucked. Was pretty cool looking though.

I've broken most of the bones in my feet at some point or another (I'm really quite clumsy, you see), but once I fell down the stairs and shattered the outside of one foot. Since all your weight goes onto that part of your feet when you walk, it got no rest and was excruciating for several weeks until it was finally able to heal up. I'd honestly rather have one brief moment of terrible pain than have to deal with that again.


----------



## Nico (Aug 14, 2012)

badlands said:


> i was welding a big recovery eye onto the rear cross member on my landrover. the weld pool ran off and dropped down between my boot and my foot. Christ that fucking hurt. a long burn all the way down my ankle and right down to the ball of my foot before i manage to get my boot off. it had melted my sock to my foot as well, i couldn't walk on it for about 2 weeks.



I've been sprayed with molten plastic from a plastic extrusion press so I can imagine how much that hurt. That had to be a great deal hotter than the 600 degree plastic that landed on my arm.

My worst injury was a hernia I got at work when I tried to move some steel that I couldn't reach with a chainfall.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2012)

Worst pain is probably ear aches. I fucking hate ear aches. They drive me crazy and last for hours, if not days.

Worst injury in terms of damage I've probably had is taking my parents' American pit bull for a walk one time when I was fairly young. It was a stupid idea. The dog started chasing after some kind of animal in our neighbors' yard, I was pretty much dragged along the ground, and one of their tree fence poles ripped into my arm from my elbow to my shoulder. I didn't go to the doctor or anything, but it still scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Im still young and Im very cautious, so I don't have any painfull injury... yet.

The worst injury I had was slamming against a crystal door. I was playing tag-it with some friends when I was 8 and someone closed the crystal door that leads to the little gym we have. I was always open like for 5 years so I didnt look at it while I was running and BAM! Thankfully nothing bad happened, I got in like in the movies like nothing. I was like "what did I break?" and then saw the door "Oh, didn't feel the impact." Really, I got in like if it was paper and only got a scratch in my hand. Im surely rock-headed


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 14, 2012)

I just thought of what my worst injury was...actually repeated injury.  In high school, I used to rig disposable camera circuits into shockers, among other things.  I can safely say that I wasn't concerned about causing any actual damage as I was electrocuted myself many times.


----------



## Kostvel (Aug 14, 2012)

When I was pretty young I jumped off a bunch of haybales and drove a haybale spike through my foot. It was about a half inch thick and had big barbs on the end to grip inside haybales. When I went to the hospital they had to cut the barbed end off with a hacksaw, and that's what hurt the most. Even though they were holding it and I had my foot frozen and given me pain meds it still hurt crazy bad.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 14, 2012)

This didn't happen to me per say but someone I knew.

During a woodshop class she forgot to tie her hair back and it got caught in the band saw. Took a pretty good sizable chunk out of her head.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 15, 2012)

Ughh forget my other post, it's not an injury, but this pain is -BEEP- MY NERVES ON!! >.<

Don't fear going to the Odontologyst to get your brackets, fear the pain you will have eating everything afterwards. I mean, how can bitting a watermelon cause this level of pain!? Ugh, I cant even sleep.... Worst of it, I bet it will be at least a week before I can eat normally again T_T

At least the reward is having a good smile and teeth after 1 year...


----------



## Elric (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, nothing too serious, but when I cut my thumb open while trying to open a dog can one time. I had to get stitches. When they put that numbing shot into my thumb it hurt pretty badly.


----------



## Viridis (Aug 15, 2012)

Let's see... which time was worst.

Once, I was running in sandals and tripped on asphalt/gravel.  I ended up loosing a fingernail, had a bunch of gravel embedded into my arm, and had road rash all over.  It was the middle of summer, so the gravel in my arm was super hot from the sunlight.  Then, I had to walk a couple of miles to get home in 100+ degree heat.

Another time, I had to move some sacks full of yard refuse and general rubbish. These sacks each weighed a good 40 or 50 pounds, and I figured that the easiest way to carry them would be slung over my shoulder on my back.  The first one I lifted and tossed had a bunch of broken glass inside, and ended up getting stuck in my back.

Smashing my head against a steel pole while playing on a swing wasn't too fun.

Never broken a bone before.  I imagine that'd be much worse than anything I've experienced thus far.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 15, 2012)

Geez, some of this stuff sounds like it belongs in a Saw movie.
Actually, I've been pretty fortunate. There hasn't been a time in my life that I specifically remember any great amount of pain.
...but I suppose it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 15, 2012)

I sprained and strained my neck and back landing on my head doing a double front because I under-rotated because of a flash. I couldn't walk very well (when I could it was at an extremely slow pace) or do anything useful for a few weeks. Besides spraining and straining my neck and back (which would have been worse had it not been for the muscles around them) we learned I only have 32 vertebra.
I opened my shoulders to early doing a double front off the end of Parallel Bars causing me to land with my back sliding down the bars and gave me a few cuts on my arms which got the equipment a bit bloody. Once I was on the ground I hit my head on the vertical columns of the p-bar.
I fell off a galloping horse into a brier patch which mildly cushioned the rocks underneath. I was only covered in bruises and cuts but I had a gymnastics competition the next day.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 15, 2012)

The most hilarious painful thing I have seen was:
Some friend of mine doing tricks with a bicycle and then suddenly:
The dutch version of "Hey ya'll watch this"
He drives over a ramp, fails miserably and landed wrong, him smashing his nuts against a bar on his bike.
He was in major pain, had to call the ambulance.....
He needed surgery, not sure why exactly, his description was "My balls got twisted around".
I feel bad for laughing along with the guys when he told us.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2012)

That's testicular contortion, it can be very serious and if not taken care of the blood flow will stop and your testical will die and have to be removed, if not both.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 15, 2012)

To be honest, the most pain was from stomach gas. It really hurt, and I'd get it so often.


Other notable things (injuries):
Broke off a tiny chunk of one of the arm bones, right where it meets the wrist, in the middle of the arm. I snapped in gym glass and hit a kid in the back when he took my dodgeball. I tried to deny medical treatment, and my Dad pressed my wrist to feel around. Hurt somewhat bad, activated my kick reflex.

I busted up the joint of my right big toe when I tried to hit a speedball with it. Me and another guy both collided on my toe with full force. Thought it was broken, but got better in a couple of days.

Had something tear into the pad of my foot where the knuckles are, had to take it out and soak the insides with hydrogen peroxide. I suppose it hurt.

Fell into the stands at a rodeo, chipped my front inscisor tooth, think I split my lip too. As usual with these things, too dazed to feel the pain.

When I was a little kid I fell of my bike and sprained my ankle, appaerently that hurt alot. I've sprained my ankles so many times XD

My johnson hurts at times too >.>


So, I suppose I've been lucky. Adrenaline kicks in fast and removes memories.
But that stomach gas, nothing compares.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 15, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> My johnson hurts at times too >.>



-___-

Oh gee, I wonder why? :V


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 15, 2012)

Top this people, I was carrying some bricks for our new patio and I fell and dropped them on my neck, my neck was broken and I was rushed to the ICU for emergency surgery. Took me 10 months to recover.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 15, 2012)

I was using a floor jack with some pieces of wood stacked precariously on top to make it reach my car which was way high on jackstands, since my dad and I had just finished replacing the transmission. I was down on one knee to release the jack when it fell off that precariously stacked wood, and the car landed right on my knee. The plastic bumper took most of the hit, but it was still a 2-ton piece of steel coming down right on it. I never did have it examined, but for a couple of weeks I was unable to completely bend or hold weight on my right knee, lest I experience the worst pain of my life and I was relegated to hobbling around with a cane like Dr. House.
Just thinking about this makes it hurt again.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know about most painful, considering it severed a few of the nerves in my right foot (yay permanent nerve damage!), but my _worst_ injury happened when I first moved to my current house four years ago. Stupid sister was stupid and left a piece of metal bedframe right next to the left side of my bed. I wake up, get out of bed on the left side and BAM, massive gash between my big and second toes on my right foot. When I finally put my foot down fully in the hall outside my room, there was a perfect replica of my foot in blood on the floor where I stepped. Since the doctor I saw at the hospital was acomplete bitchy douche and made me wait THREE HOURS for stitches  when she was CLEARLY already ready to see to me, and I get increasingly more nervy the longer I'm forced to wait in situations like that, as well as my foot only being ~70% frozen, the stitches hurt so much that I had to wear a cast for a month. Hooray.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 17, 2012)

Childbirth.

Oh wait, shit, I'm a dude.

I've broken both my wrists on separate occasions, both times falling and using my hand to break the fall. The first time was the winner of most painful thing ever, the second time didn't really register. They were both the same kinds of fractures so I'm assuming I just manned up.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably that one time when I was on a cross-channel ferry back from France, and my stomach started hurting massively for seemingly no reason. My stomach has a habit of just suddenly deciding to hurt when I least expect it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2012)

My brother once hit his knee cap on the edge of a table, he said it moved into a funny position and caused intense pain which caused him to pass out. I also once kicked him in the eye and he had to go to hospital. 

The significant injuries I myself have had haven't ever been very painful, I can't recall any very painful moments.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 17, 2012)

When I was a kid,I jumped into the "moat" around the foundation of a house, you know, that brackish standing water that accumulates around the cement walls.  Well, I jumped in, sans shoes, and it felt like my foot connected with a large stone.  I also couldn't stand very well on it. Well, I swam around a bit, not thinking too much about it, but it really started to hurt.  I figured I better get out and take a look in case I sprained it.  Well, I sat down on the steep bank and flipped my foot up onto the opposite knee.  Lo and behold, there was a fantastically large laceration from my heel to my toes.  I pulled back on the top of my foot a little, and a stream of bright red blood jetted out, shooting into the water.  I could see all sorts of interesting things in there, muscle tissue, bone, tendons.  Amazingly, the pain got worse then, once I realized I was injured and i saw the injury.  My cousin, who happened to be there at the time, screamed and ran away.  Crying, I hobbled/crawled up the hill, and yelled to him, but he was long gone.  I tried to get on my bike, boy was that a mistake.  I sat on the side of the road and cried for a while, wallowing in a pool of my own blood while i tried to hold the cut together, until my mom showed up and took me to the hospital.  Luckily, I didn't lose function of my foot, but I do have a cool scar.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

Got hit my a Van and broke my arm and busted my head and my brains where leaking out (probably why I seem mentally handicapped, anyways) that wasn't anything, I cut my finger this afternoon doing dishes now that hurt.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Got hit my a Van and broke my arm and busted my head and my brains where leaking out (probably why I seem mentally handicapped, anyways) that wasn't anything, I cut my finger this afternoon doing dishes now that hurt.


Trollolololoool, lololol.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 19, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Geez, some of this stuff sounds like it belongs in a Saw movie.



I thought more about 1000 ways to die x.x


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Trollolololoool, lololol.


No, not at all I'm just making a joke and making a comparison about how sometimes a big injury can hurt less than a minor one. Get to know someone first before making accusations. What I said was absolutely true I got hit by a van while riding my bike with friends when I was around ten, I broke my arm and was in a cast for quite awhile. I cut my finger yesterday pretty deep it stung bad for awhile and I didn't even have Neosporin XD, sucked. I've got several injuries I could list as well but, the question was the most painful it's really hard to narrow that down.


----------



## Sharpguard (Aug 19, 2012)

Worst I remember is actually having my eyelids become chapped and raw, and it felt like I actually had splinters in my eyelids. That fucking sucked.


----------



## Adelin (Aug 19, 2012)

I was rushing down the stairs once because I was almost late for rehearsals when my left heel broke and I came tumbling down the stairs with my violin. Tumbling down the stairs was really painful, but the most most painful part was when I came crashing down on my violin sideways. It broke of course and my sides hurt so bad to the point where standing and walking straight felt like hell.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2012)

Luckily I have never broken a bone or had a serious injury in my entire life. The worst injury I ever had was when I twisted my ankle while playing rugby at school (let's just say I wasn't the most athletic kid in the class...) and only had to have a few injections (uh I really hate needles) and a bandage/cast on it for a week.

The most serious injury I have been a witness to was when my teacher dropped a solid metal goalpost on her head. Luckily it was only a glancing blow. It didn't knock her out and only needed a few stiches but there was lots of blood.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 19, 2012)

Being only young, I've had no serious injury. However, there are some that are majorly pain-worthy, not counting vaccinations or blood tests.

Foolishly a couple of years ago, I thought it was fun to start running with a numb foot after sitting on it. I got about two metres before my numb foot twisted and was sprained. Truly, it wasn't serious, but it certainly hurt like heck, whatever the case may be.

I also seem to remember falling off the sidewalk when learning to ride my bike. Places that should not be mentioned hurt for days afterwards... >_> At the very least, I'm female, so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 19, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> This is the same shit I have to deal with. Have you ever heard of Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome?
> 
> 
> Other than that, my sheep have proven very proficient at ramming me in the head, specifically the jaw.
> ...



Mate, you have all of my sympathies ;~;


----------



## TheTigress (Aug 20, 2012)

It was in the summer of 2000. We were on vacation at Moses Lake with my mom, step dad (at the time) and the "evil" step sisters. 

We were boating and had a tube in the water in which we were taking turns riding on. When it was my turn I wanted to sit in the tube on my knees instead of sitting on it with my legs sticking out the front. For the first few minutes everything was perfectly fine and I was having a fantastic time. Then all of a sudden the tube started skipping around on the water in a very strange way. I wasn't sure what to think of it and then suddenly the pressure/suction in the tube where my legs were changed and I got literally vacuum sealed in a way that pulled my right leg in a very awkward position and I couldn't even move my lower half. It was hyper extending my right groin very badly.

It was extremely painful (worst pain I had ever felt) and I even thought my leg could have been dislocated or something. I signaled for them to cut the engine to stop. The step sisters were laughing at me because they couldn't see anything wrong and thought I was just being a chicken. I was finally able to tell them something is wrong and that I'm actually sucked into the tube and that my right leg is pulled out in a weird way and it's excruciatingly painful. As they were pulling the tow rope towards the boat I started trying to force myself out of the tube and to get rid of the vacuum seal suction. Once I pulled at it a few times I was able to relieve the suction and get my leg unstuck from that horrible position.

From that point on I sat in the tube with my legs sticking out the front or on my belly hanging on the straps.

I had strained my groin very badly and was limping around for a few days. It healed but I don't think it ever healed 100% properly. There's probably some scar tissue in my groin and if I run full speed as hard as I can for too long I will eventually start feeling that groin pain again. In fact I think that ordeal also threw my right hip slightly out of alignment because now I have right hip pain when I do certain activities. (Especially when I was still working at Subway) The hip thing didn't surface until the summer of 2006, though. 

Although now that I have lost a bunch of weight I haven't had the groin pain flare up in a long time. It was flaring up pretty bad in late 2004, when I was really starting to put on the weight. The hip thing I'm just going to have to deal with, although that also seems to have gotten better with the weight loss too. Luckily it feels fine most of the time until I do something to piss it off.

Leave it to me to have a freak injury from inner tubing.


----------



## rexsnaps (Aug 20, 2012)

i was playing with one of those old springy exercise things from the 80s that my parents friend had just left laying around
i stood on it an pulled the spring up and it snapped and left a particularly nasty gash on my finger and theres still a scar to this day ;~;
dont even get me started on the rotary cutter incident i had in home ec in middle school.......... it was so bad i had to be sent home that day


----------



## Ryuu (Aug 21, 2012)

I was in a bycicle race 5 years ago, hit the guy in front of me and woke up on the ground, 4 broken ribs and a concussion  ( minor) 


Lot of road rash.....


thats real pain.


----------



## benanderson (Aug 22, 2012)

Being hit in the face with a spring loaded ski-lift... Feel free to envision that incident in your mind.


----------



## JaxHusky (Aug 24, 2012)

I've still never broken anything and I plan to keep it that way!  However, when I was 7 or 8 my brothers and I took the hose to the top of our playscape and sprayed water down the slide to see who could go the fastest.  I went first and made it to the bottom safely, but while observing a loose screw on the underside of the slide above me, both my twin brothers come barreling down.  They knocked my feet out from under me and I fell onto the edge of the plastic and cut a 5 in gash in my chest.  

Unfortunately, that same day I was trying to get to something behind one of the bikes in my garage and was standing on a wooden stool when I fell off.  My knee landed on the exposed part of the gears where the chain should have been, but instead was lying on the floor.  I spent an hour with my dad just trying to get the grease out of the cut.  Although not the worst moments i've had, they are the ones I remember most clearly from my childhood.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 24, 2012)

Knew this kid years ago when I used to live in Chicago. We thought it would be a good idea to link our bikes together with a rope or some shit and then ride them down the street. I was in back. 

All I remember was me going airborne at some point and landing on the concrete face first. 
Shoulder was fucked up, face was super fucked up, blood everywhere and all of that. 

Much crying ensued.


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 25, 2012)

Stabbing neuralgia. I get it at the worst times, and it fucks up the target area for days to come. One time, I went snowboarding on a makeshift hill, landed wrong and screwed up my back. After Mom put some Voltaren on it and it faded BOOM neuralgia in my legs and I thought FUUUUUUCK!!!!1Q


----------



## Fernin (Aug 25, 2012)

My mom accidently ran me over with her truck when I was 8 years old (the truck was a ford ranger), tires went over both my ankles and my head got smacked against the underside of the truck when I tried to jump up out of the way. That one takes the cake for most traumatic injury, though amazingly nothing broke. Most painful injury however has to go to the 2-3 dozen times I've stepped on rusty nails from our burned down barn when I was a child. I had more tetanus shots as a kid that most people probably have in their life. XD


----------



## King of the Beach (Aug 25, 2012)

So much shitthatdidn'thappen.txt in this thread.

But with that said, my worst injury was getting kicked in the chest by a horse. Broke a few ribs, went into cardiac arrest, learned to not walk up behind a horse. Still hurts when I take deep breaths sometimes.


----------



## Coby (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd Say the worst injury I've had was probably when I ran threw a fence on a ATV an the barb wire tore threw my belly an It was nasty I needed to be stapled up but due to possible infection from the rusty fence I had to have a tetanus shot an change out my bandage 3 times a day due to the wound draining. Now I have a scar that looks like a big lighting bolt lol


----------



## Syrup (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha, I'm generally a precautious person, so the worse thing that happened to me would probably having broken my toes in two different directions by my sister. >.< I'm podophobic so it just made everything worse.


----------



## burakki (Aug 28, 2012)

Banging my elboy on a chair, wall, etc And hitting the funny bone nerve. Man, that hurts like a BITCH.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2012)

I keep hitting my little toe to everything. It's a pain, but the most painful injury must be when I fell down and hit my head against a corner so bad it needed stiches


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Aug 30, 2012)

There are two injuries for me,
The first one was when I was about seven. Scout troop and I wentcamping during the winter. In the cabin there was a wood burning stove, In themiddle of the night I got up to go to the bathroom. As I got up I tripped overmy brothers boots and I caught myself but landed my right hand on the stovetop. I got third degree burns on my right hand and lost most of my dexterity, italso has no feeling. I do however use my right for everything still; it is justvery hard though. 
The other involves one of my experiments with high voltage.For my final physics project I built a Jacobs ladder that was hitting 200,000volts. It worked perfectly so I was ready for my presentation, I plugged it inbut the points were crossed. So I grabbed them to rearrange not realizing thatthe switch was in the on position. So my muscles tightened and I got stuck tothe points. So I started screaming for them to turn it off. I was experiencinga pain like no other, a deep all over burning. I was on those points for almosthalf a minute but it felt like hours. Someone did finally get the sense to turnit off, and afterwards I continued my presentation got an A and went about myday.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Aug 30, 2012)

This happened about five years ago for me. Was at football practace when this happened. We were running through the plays when one of the upper classmen decided to tackle me low on the legs. He hit my left knee causing it to bend backwards. I was on the ground in tears. My left leg would not move and I had to be carted off the field on a gator. I just dislocated it and was on crutches for a good week and walking with a bad limp for the next month/month and a half. That was the most painful thing to happen to me.


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 31, 2012)

Oral surgery with a d@&k surgeon who didnt want to wait the 20 minutes it takes for painkillers to kick in for me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 31, 2012)

I once recieved a home run to the head, which resulted in some pain and concussion, but didn't crack my skull or give me brainshock omega. I didn't even bleed.
 That's the most painful thing I am able to recall.


----------



## Laggos (Sep 1, 2012)

In seventh grade, I went skiing with my dad. We were going down a trail together, and I decided to take a short cut. Unfortunately, the shortcut was incredibly icy and had moguls on it. (A mogul are bumps purposely made on the slopes or made my skiers when going down the trail) I hit an icy mogul which promptly threw me up in the air a bit, and when I landed one ski got stuck in the ice while the rest of me tumbled for a bit. With one leg still stuck in one place, I badly twisted my knee, and walked with a horrible limp for a couple months, and wore a brace for 1 month. To this day, my knee still hurts and I am entering my second year of college. 

I still go skiing too.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 4, 2012)

Three injuries/situations come to mind.

1) Had a fibrous tumor on the outside of my right little finger. Looked like a marble under the skin. Outpatient surgery @ Kaiser, doc says all's well, not cancerous. Taking pain pills for pain management, forgot to take one before going to bed. Woke up in the middle of the night using all the 'words' that I could think of until the pain meds kicked in. Felt like my finger was on fire.

2) While serving in Uncle Sam's Air Force, I had the (mis)fortune to have to eject from a crippled F4-D Phantom II fighter during a test flight to see what the hell my radar was supposedly doing in flight but not on the ground. Felt sorta okay that day, little achy that night, the next morning I could not move due to spinal compression. I'm sure I lost an inch in height from that incident. Took weeks to recover from that. Word to the wise; If you're enlisted, don't become back seat qualified. They don't pay you enough to have to punch out of an aircraft.

3) Kidney stones. Big 'uns, too. Too big to pass, according to the doc @ Kaiser. I passed one anyway. Didn't know I could hit that high note like that. When I took it in for them to see, the nurse looked at it and almost fainted. Lithotripsy to break up the stones wasn't any better. Battered my back and kidney with sound waves for 90 minutes. I needed 'copious' amounts of pain meds to get through it. Nurse attending me during the procedure said she had three kids and then had a kidney stone. She said she would rather have three more kids than to have a kidney stone. They took me by wheelchair downstairs afterwards, my wife helped me stumble to the car and I spent the rest of the day in a meds-induced haze. Not fun. Softball-sized bruise from the procedure.


----------



## Owlette (Sep 5, 2012)

Strangely enough I've managed to avoid any serious injuries so far.  I'm the master of all injuries minor and idiotic, but I've never broken a bone or even had a tooth pulled.  

And then a few months ago I got bit in the face by a shepherd dog at work.  The dog had been friendly the entire time I'd been with it, but I got cocky and let my guard down for just a split second to crack a joke at my coworker, and the next thing I know I'm holding my bloody face and everyone was in a panic.  It didn't hurt until the shock wore off, of course -- and I spent the first 45 minutes laughing my ass off at how stupid I felt.  The scary part was that the force was so great that it nearly knocked my jaw out of socket (my first x-ray, woo!), and his teeth ended up missing my eye by only about an inch.  My face was black and blue for a pretty good while, but there wasn't too much actual damage done in the end.


----------



## Bothrium (Sep 5, 2012)

hmmmmm. probably the time i tried to do bmx on a mountain bike. in my 14 year old mind it was a great idea, but in reality, non. i ended up flipping over the handle bars, bending a rib, thats right, bending it, (it still has a dent) and almost rupturing my spleen (instead i just got massive internal bleeding). i was in icu for 2 weeks on a fluid diet. eh. at least i got the keep my spleen inside me instead of removed?


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 5, 2012)

A tie between breaking my leg/ankle botching a hardflip skateboarding, and taking a spray of pressurized acetone to the eyes when I was building my first car. Leg probably wins, seeing as I'm still feeling it 6 years later, but then again, the paint stripper to the eyes made me wail like a banshee.


----------



## Zoomzoom90 (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was a kid I stepped on a nail. It must have been standing straight up or something because it went straight through my foot. :/


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Sep 5, 2012)

I was once playing soccer in goal. I was about 11 at the time. I had just stopped a ball, but bobbled it and dropped it. (I was a horrible keeper, which is why I no longer play it.) So just as the person was about to shoot, I put my foot in front of the ball to stop it. Somehow his kick had hit the nerve that runs all the way down your leg and my thigh hurt like a bitch. The rest of my leg went numb and I must say it was an adventure walking to sit out.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

Just remembered another one but this requires some explanation. So a few months ago I had just gotten off work; I had a long day and hadn't been sleeping right for the last few weeks. My tiredness was exasperated by the fact that I constantly had to wake up at 5:30 a.m to go to high school, I remember I was getting around 3 or 4 hours of sleep a night back then. So anyway I was in the bathroom at my house and I noticed I had a string coming off my pants and I, being in the mind set that I was in, though it would be a great idea to cut this with string with my clothes still on. I grabbed the trimming scissors on the sink, they have a point like a knife, and went to cut it went my hand slipped and I nicked myself right in the nuts. Even though it was a minor cut that was superficial, there was some blood but it closed up pretty quick, it was still one of the sharpest pains I had ever felt in my life. Also the panic that sets in after something like that had my heart beating so fast and I was sweating a lot. Moral of the story never do things like that when you are tired; they can and will go bad really quickly. I'm just glad it wasn't that bad and I didn't end up mutilating myself.


----------



## triage (Sep 6, 2012)

spinal compression fracture 

i was 10 and thought i was a pro x-games skateboarder

spent that summer in a back brace


----------



## Teal (Sep 6, 2012)

For me it was when I fell out of a tree and landed on a lower branch with my crotch.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 6, 2012)

Though it makes me sound like a bit of a wuss...

Burns from hot glue. They're bothersome. I recently got full-temp hot glue stuck on my small finger, and it was difficult picking it off and shoving my finger beneath cold water. my index finger and thumb still stings from that, and the burn is only going away today (after nearly a week). Granted, it wasn't a serious burn, but it still hurt like a female dog... -_- (yeah, I don't like swearing)


----------



## Teal (Sep 6, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Though it makes me sound like a bit of a wuss...
> 
> Burns from hot glue. They're bothersome. I recently got full-temp hot glue stuck on my small finger, and it was difficult picking it off and shoving my finger beneath cold water. my index finger and thumb still stings from that, and the burn is only going away today (after nearly a week). Granted, it wasn't a serious burn, but it still hurt like a female dog... -_- (yeah, I don't like swearing)


 Everytime I use hot glue I burn myself. High and low temp. It dosn't really bother me much anymore. Though I'm sure if I ever touch the 400 degree tip of the gun it will.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah... I'm not too good with high temperatures, so it really was rather annoying. Ever since that incident, I've let it heat up, then I unplug it so there's less chance of burning myself as it cools down.


----------



## Slaton (Sep 8, 2012)

Single most painful injury so far? Falling off the back of my trailer at work, slipped off the egde not looking where i was going. Fell between the loading bay and truck catching my coxis, bruising my knee to the siz\e of a caseball and spraining left ankle.

Worst pain was it was on a weekend, getting things ready for Monday at work! Grrrrrrr, still, week off to boot wasn't too bad but blimey that little bone at the bottom of your spine bleedin' hurts if you catch it one!


----------



## Contrast (Sep 8, 2012)

This isn't the worst injury, but it's probably the funniest.
Back when I was a kid, there was this big old tree outside our house with a low-hanging branch. I was always able to run right underneath that branch without having to duck. Until... one day...
Ouch.

Now THAT was a growing pain.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 8, 2012)

rusty metal plate through the foot


----------



## Paladaen (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking as I am a little immune to pain and when I work I can get burned by 200oC and it doesn't really hurt, it's hard to say what was my most painful injury. Years ago I broke my hand. It didn't even really hurt, I didn't want to go to hospital, saying it'll be just a bruise, but then they said it was broken. When I was a kid I did something to my foot ankle and now my tibia is disorted, displaying the bone from the inside, where it shouldn't be and due this it constantly hurts more or less. I almost had a concussion. A big metal plate fell on my foot and almost broke bones, leaving my foot almost black and later a fingernail went off and better, they gave me into it a warming salve, which hurt. Accidentally my dog almost made me loose my eye, or once a book fell on my face, and it's corner left a nice line of blood. Many, many scars, some more or less constant pain or headaches... But now when I think I dunno which was the most painful. Any physical pain is so painful like it can hurt you inside.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

I tore my left leg ligament behind my knee and that was worse than any torture Satan could deal. I had to get graphed to repair it and had surgery. Anesthesia is freaking amazing. I had about 40 stitches and got out after a month and a half. I had go to physical therapy.

I can't walk as much as I used to because then I get this odd limp and it's even noticeable even if I didn't walk too much. I troop my limp like a soldier because I know what doesn't kill me makes me stronger.

Still after that surgery was fucking hell on earth. I got this all from a fall in Central Park ( I wasn't being stupid either). At first I didn't feel a thing but then my knee swelled up and that's when the pain caught me like lightening; I was clearly in a "fuck me" situation, ambulance and everything.

But you get the jest.


----------



## fluffyspider (Sep 8, 2012)

Easy, when I was 8, my dad shot me in the arm 3 times, I had to get it amputated.


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 8, 2012)

When I was younger my grandpa absentmindedly kicked a barbed wire roll down the hill, and it got me in the leg. I have a huge scar running down it from that, they only used butterfly stitches on it, even though you could see the bone . That was probably the most painful thing I've ever had happen. I also remember getting swimmers ear and that hurting like a bitch xD


----------



## Ty1337 (Sep 9, 2012)

I was at a rollerskating rink, and keep in mind i hadnt rollerbladed since i was like 11, and since I had grown so much, i couldn't use rollerblades anymore, so I used rollerskates, but my friend talked me into giving rollerblades another try, i struggled to get around the rink and decided i was gonna go back to skates, well i got to the rail and then my kneecap popped out of place and moved to the side of my knee, grinding against the nerves and tendons, the pain was unbearable, i was screaming while all the kids were staring at me which embarassed me and also made me even more pissed off, i was on crutches for about 1 and a half months


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Worst so far in life? Uh I'd have to say when my neighbors pitbull got ahold on my right hand and ripped up my index, middle and ring fingers to the bone. That wasn't even the worst part, my dad argued with the neighbor who knew it was his fault but wasn't gonna take responsability cause he just got out of jail that day on a DUI, The long drive to the hospital through 5 o'clock traffic, Having the nurse tell us this was the 6th dog bite today, Then a different nurse trying to put the IV in my hand and missing 5 times so now she's just stabbing my already screwed up hand. With all that it wins over when I broke my jaw by far, the jaw was simple susprisingly.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, my injuries weren't all too spectacular, I just sorta... sprained both of my ankles at once when I was a kid - jumping off of a jungle gym and *not *rolling? Dohkay, that left me humiliated for a good while. This fails to mention of course, that I had to bear with this for the rest of the school day. Walking around on them probably made it worse, but at the very least I wasn't /broken/. End of the school day comes, I keep walking towards my house - falling every two or so steps, before I eventually make it in. Grandmother asks what's wrong, and I really can't tell her - I'm BAWLING here now, mind you. So I get carried to the hospital after sitting in bed for a few hours, cry a little more, and get told that I was to stay home for a school week - five days.

Too bad I only stayed home for three. :u


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Whimsical_Sage said:


> Oh, my injuries weren't all too spectacular, I just sorta... sprained both of my ankles at once when I was a kid - jumping off of a jungle gym and *not *rolling? Dohkay, that left me humiliated for a good while. This fails to mention of course, that I had to bear with this for the rest of the school day. Walking around on them probably made it worse, but at the very least I wasn't /broken/. End of the school day comes, I keep walking towards my house - falling every two or so steps, before I eventually make it in. Grandmother asks what's wrong, and I really can't tell her - I'm BAWLING here now, mind you. So I get carried to the hospital after sitting in bed for a few hours, cry a little more, and get told that I was to stay home for a school week - five days.
> 
> Too bad I only stayed home for three. :u



That's not too bad, I watched a kid once jump off his friends back as a step trying to dunk in gym but completely missed. He slammed into the bleachers against the wall before falling to the floor, broke 4 fingers and both wrists. they had to wheel him out cause I think he sprained his ankel as well, he jumped really high using his friend.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

A scythe going through my foot. Fun times.


----------



## rudderg33k (Sep 10, 2012)

My most painful injury would have to be playing football and coming down with my full weight on my right ankle. Fractures, chipped bone, damaged ligaments and tendons. Searing pain that didn't relent and recovery time was almost a year to get to feeling semi normal. Still aches and hurts to this day. :C


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

edit: sorry for the book, but its also a good idea to NOT USE THESE FOR YOUR DOGS IF YOU HAVE LITTLE KIDS!!!!

this is is kinda cool, but visual. not to faint of heart

me and two fo my friends were playing outside waiting for my mom to packlunch for a picnic at the park! We had 11 acres of land, and a little less than have of it was driving way. It was a neat little horseshoe shape and I had been riding me little bike to meet my friends on the other side of the yard. I was 10-11 when this happened. SO very small. 

My mom owned a huge bronco back then and it was parked in a way where you would see the door. The dog oulley tie out was hooked up from the door to a tree that crossed the driveway (see where im going with this?) The material was made out of that "youre dog cant chew thru this plastic material, tho the dog could anyway lol"

So i was riding back up the drive and towards the grass where our treehouse and four wheelers were. Full speed, as fast as I could pedal!. My mom just previously let our black lab out to pee while she was packing the picnic food and she came running from the right side, appearing from behind the truck and infront of me!! It was too late to even slow down or break because we collided and I got thrown off the bike into our "driveway median." I was a bit dazed and when i opened my eyes i couldnt see much but blurs and reached to adjusts my glasses, which werent there. They had gotten flung off my face and since i was like 7 ive been blind as a bat. My arm kinda hurt and i looked down at it but with the blurred vision i made a face and shook my arm cause i "had dog shit all over it" I found my glasses and put them on my face just to look back down at my arm and i screamed bloody murder running to the steps of my house.

Of course my mom heard me screaming and came running outside concerned, just to about freak out herself when she saw my entire forearm skin was pretty much dangling and hardly attached. You could see torn muscle, veins, and see some bloody bone. I kept shaking my arm in panic and my skin actually ended up tucking itself inside my arm *keeping pressure to it* my mother grabbed my by my other hand and basically dragged me into the bathroom and ran the rub water...grabbed my arm and looked at the tub water. and turned out off...about ripped her hair out, took me to the sink. decided NOT to run water over it. now i can just imagine the skin peeling off my arm if she did that.....

So she dragged the screaming little girl which was me, BACK outside and into the bronco, and started the car...and stopped. She decided she wasnt in the mindset to drive and picked me up and brought me into the kitchen and told me to just lay down on the floor and relax. She put a rag over my arm cause everytime i looked at it I was going into shock and my eyes were rolling, called 911. Our home in NJ had very good response time, they were there very quickly. Stuffed mt arm with cotton, wrapped it and took me to the hospital.

now what i was told was they were going to amputate my arm because the damage was so bad, and id just get infected with ganggrene and need it amputated anyway. as a 10 year old, docs dont say these things to you. lol. My mother was panicking, i was going into shock, my father was on his way because i had a pissed mom. My dad is a BIG man! so when he came in, cussed out the nurse said "YOU FIX HER FUCKING ARM!" they finally took me back after 8 hours and started the fixing.

Luckily my dad knew the surgeon that did the work 

So they wheel me into this little room, which felt huge...and mom and dad held a sheet btw me and the doctor on the otherside of my arm, they started giving me numbing shots, and i felt EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM! on the inside and the outside. like over 15 needles...ouch. *now i have a phobia* it felt like he was attaching a peice of metal to my arm...cold and very painful. he had to stitch up the inside first, each muscle, each vein, ect. and the man was counting out loud..he counted to 300, stopped for a bit..500 and stopped all together counting. 

meanwhile all im saying is "im so sorry mom, i was a bad girl! i sorry for what i did! god is punshing me!" admitting to stupid cookie steals and blaming my sister for stuff. psh

When he is all done with everythng, they wrap my arm so i wont see it, cause ill freak out and probably pass out. doc says over 350 stitches on the inside, outside over 200 and i just stopped counting. I had disolvable stitches, butterfly stitches and stitches that needed to be cuta nd pulled out. which...feel weird..

after the 2 months of healing and backed up school work, and my mother waking me up every 2 hours. we get back to the doc and he confesses that SHE saved my arm, because they thought for sure if lose it to infection. she did her job and saved my left arm cause of the aggrivation of waking every 2 hours to clean it and rewrap it. pulling that bandage off everytime the blood crusted...hurt like hell..

Anyway, i had two follow up surgeries to make the scar smaller, it wasnt my choice, when i turned 16 my mother let me choose and i decided to keep my scar. its kinda neat, like a snake wrapping around my arm. i even have the little dots where some stitches were :3

to this day it feels really funny and is super sensitve. i had to go thru muscle therapy, and such, and my arm is just like everyone elses! 

2nd:
the school in my county changed all there door window glass to plexi-glass, because of me.

I was in 9th grade at the time, heading to history class, room 211. the warning bell rang and i started darting for the classroom so i wouldnt be late, one of the kids was closing the door on the teacher outside being stupid and when he let the teacher back in, i was just coming around the bend while the kid shut the door again without looking. 

I raised my hand, school laptop in grip, to stop the oncoming door, and my hand went straight thru the glass of the door. My wrist was slice open 2 centimeters from the main artery, and my thumb was cut open too. I didnt notice at first, pulling my hadn out the glass window opening, and walking to my deak quietly and set my laptop down and my back pack and say down. only to hear one of the kids say there was blood all over the classroom floor. 

so the teacher rushes me out the room, to be pulled left and right back a bunch of other teachers panicking not knowing where to take me. SO they send me to the art room where the sink is and tell me to rinse my wrist off to see how bad it is, meanwhile im slowly streaming blood all ove rthe school..kid takes his belt off and it gets put on my upper arm tightly i amight add. nursey gets called comes up to get me, brings me back downstairs where the ambulance was waiting. 

i had about 18 stitches, now have a hook scar on my wrist, everyone who doesnt know me thinks i cut myself XD so emo right. whats funny, is that no one knew me..i had just moved to the state and 9th grade, start of highschool. I was the talk of the school for the next two weeks. lol

this all happened n the same left arm..its cursed. cause more has happened to it...lucky i still have it :<


----------



## Shoki (Sep 11, 2012)

My most painful injury would be when I strained my lower back. 
I was bending over and suddenly felt my back like, spasm. There was a lot of pain and I was stuck on the floor for a while until my co-workers noticed and helped me lay down. After a while I thought I felt better enough to go home, and shuffled to my car and drove home. Well, when I tried to get out of the car, I got a much bigger spasm that left me unable to walk. I had to call my mom and step-dad to help me out of the car and carry me to my bed. Doctors gave me Vicodin (which I felt didn't do anything) and a muscle relaxer to stop the continuous minor spasms. I try to be more back conscious now. 

Also, it's not an injury per se...But I have ovarian cysts and those can cause me a lot of pain sometimes. 
Scared the crap out of my boyfriend the first time it happened around him. I was at his apartment, laying on his couch watching tv when it hit. I was curled up, making very obvious sounds of pain and trying to breathe as I unconvincingly explained to him I was alright and it would pass. Poor guy, he was so worried and wanted to help so bad.


----------



## Irishwolven (Sep 11, 2012)

Not the most painful thing that's happened to me, (The most being Cancer, which sucks!) Is probably breaking my ribs when I jumped in front of a car to push a 5-year old out the way of a speeding car.


----------



## Schiraki (Sep 11, 2012)

Hm, I broke my wrist two years ago when I was driving with my motor scooter. There was suddenly a wasp inside my helmed and I tried to stop at the side of the road...a bit too fast and the ground was very slippery.
That was not the most painfull part, the broken wrist was painfull but I could deal with it. The most painfull thing was when the doctors set the broken bones back in place. >.<
I never screamed in pain until that day.


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 11, 2012)

Was going down hill on my skateboard and got the speed wabs.  My only choices were keep rolling on the endless slope which you may never slow down on, or jump and hit the curb.   I jumped and hit the curb.  I jammed my right pinkie pretty bad, tore some tendons and chipped a bone.


----------

